# White goods delivery in Spain



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

What is the practice in Spain regarding delivery of heavy items such as white goods? I have a new apartment on 9th floor of a building with lifts. I don't need the appliances installed and I have no appliances to remove.

From what I've read, standard delivery will result in the items being left inside the building near the ground floor entrance (at the portal). Is this true or am I reading this too literally. I merely want the items delivered into my kitchen with the ability to inspect and sign for delivery.

Can anyone recommend any good suppliers or should I try to do a deal with the local Expert store as I am buying washing machine, dishwasher and Fridge / Freezer. I am in El Campello.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tmarshall57 said:


> What is the practice in Spain regarding delivery of heavy items such as white goods? I have a new apartment on 9th floor of a building with lifts. I don't need the appliances installed and I have no appliances to remove.
> 
> From what I've read, standard delivery will result in the items being left inside the building near the ground floor entrance (at the portal). Is this true or am I reading this too literally. I merely want the items delivered into my kitchen with the ability to inspect and sign for delivery.
> 
> ...


I've never heard of white goods being dumped at the entrance to the building!

Far more usual is that they will go 'above & beyond' to deliver them to the site of installation, install, make sure they're working, that you know how to use them, take all packaging away, clean up any mess & remove old appliances!


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

xabiachica said:


> I've never heard of white goods being dumped at the entrance to the building!
> 
> Far more usual is that they will go 'above & beyond' to deliver them to the site of installation, install, make sure they're working, that you know how to use them, take all packaging away, clean up any mess & remove old appliances!


Thanks for the quick response. My question was based on seeing text similar to the following on a number of online websites.

*Gran Electrodoméstico*
_El producto será entregado siempre en el portal o puerta de entrada de su domicilio. En ningún caso el transporte tiene la obligación de subir el producto a pisos o introducirlo en el domicilio del cliente. Tenga en cuenta este aspecto, sobre todo cuando el producto pedido sea muy pesado, para evitar incidencias en las entregas y su recepción sea lo más satisfactoria posible._


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I've never heard of that happening either.
I suppose you just have to make it clear that you live in a 9th floor flat and ask them before you waste time choosing if they deliver to the actual flat. Friends of mine in Madrid in a fourth floor flat with no lift did buy a freezer that just didn't fit round the stairs. It had to be taken back and a different model was bought, so that's something to keep in mind - will it go round the stairs/ fit into the lift/ fit through doorways etc.
As to the instalation you're far better getting that done for you. It's free and the instalation is then guaranteed too.
My local Expert was great, but it closed down... I bought the washing machine from a local independent trader. Bought Saturday pm and it was delivered and installed on Monday pm.


----------



## tmarshall57 (Jan 17, 2017)

Thanks for your responses. The company did confirm that basic delivery (10 - 20 € per item) did indeed mean unloading at the front door of the apartment block.

I visited Expert in St Joan d'Alicant and negotiated a good price for a washing machine, dishwasher and fridge freezer, all delivered at no additional cost into my kitchen 15 hours later with some surprise expressed that I was going to install them. I would recommend Expert.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tmarshall57 said:


> Thanks for your responses. The company did confirm that basic delivery (10 - 20 € per item) did indeed mean unloading at the front door of the apartment block.
> 
> I visited Expert in St Joan d'Alicant and negotiated a good price for a washing machine, dishwasher and fridge freezer, all delivered at no additional cost into my kitchen 15 hours later with some surprise expressed that I was going to install them. I would recommend Expert.


I didn't realise when you first posted that you meant to order online. A delivery courier (as it's likely to be) wouldn't of course install nor take it further than your front door.

It's always better to use a local company anyway, imo.


----------



## piersuk (Nov 13, 2015)

Our local company delivered Fridge Freezer 3 flights of stairs, unpackaged it, took the packaging and the old fridge, worked out same price as Media Markt without any delivery option. 
An unusual concept but local is generally better for the likes of white goods in Spain.


----------

